# satelitte installers



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi all i know advertising is not allowed so could anyone please pm me with a reliable supply and fit sat dish and freeview box.
i had booked an instillation and had to wait four weeks only to be let down the same morning of fitting, so new telly four weeks old and still not seen it work!!!!
frustrating to say the least.
we are in castelo branco region and any help would be as always greatly recieved.
thankyou all


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome to Portugal, it's generally a lot cheaper to say use Amazon for a good receiver box than to buy here, the price differences are quite considerable so for same money you could get HD, twin receivers and record.

Generally although franchises Tien21 are pretty good. If you decide on a record option or you want more than 1 TV hooked up you need a LNB with the appropriate number of outlets.

If you want a local recommended fitter you'll need to give some idea of location


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

-HOME- - UK TV IN PORTUGAL

Completely reliable and cheaper than most.

Covers Silver coast to Lisbon and Central Portugal

912804274

His name is Andy Bartrum


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Welcome to Portugal, it's generally a lot cheaper to say use Amazon for a good receiver box than to buy here, the price differences are quite considerable so for same money you could get HD, twin receivers and record.
> 
> Generally although franchises Tien21 are pretty good. If you decide on a record option or you want more than 1 TV hooked up you need a LNB with the appropriate number of outlets.
> 
> If you want a local recommended fitter you'll need to give some idea of location


location is proenca a nova, would andy be prepared to travel so far?
only the one tv hd and record etc is not important so any more ideas?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

My contacts too far for you I'm afraid, have you tried yellow pages, providing your installer understands you want Astra2 @ 28.2SE and you have line of sight (presuming you want UK TV) then majority of local guys can do. 

Or DIY this site does most of the calculations for you Satellite Finder / Dish Alignment Calculator with Google Maps | DishPointer.com you can wall mount providing you can get dish angle or floor mount, but either way you want a really solid fixing so wind doesn't affect dish.
Latest one I've set concrete drainage pipe in ground with a slightly smaller diameter on top with metal pole for dish set in both, zero movement and probably a bit OTT.

I wouldn't install anything less than a 1.8m dish.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Having tried several!!!!! local Portuguese installers (incl Tien 21) I GAVE UP!!! and got Andy to undo and redo what they had done. Perfect signal for the past 4 years!!!!
Give Andy a call he can always say if it is too far or not,


PS will NEVER use Tien 21 again for ANYTHING ...bought two AC units from them originally and their after sales service is C**p. Have now bough from a new supplier and couldn`t be happier


----------

